# ATM retrofit and coding



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

hkgans said:


> I'm not with my car right now. However, the last time when I did I had one fault which could not be cleared and it was something like ...33..


I'm on my third, used, ATM. The first two had the 0xB7F33C error. In ISTA they ahowed up as programing aborted, and the slave bootloader, and SWFL's A5 thru A7 showed up as UNKN_00000000_000_000_000. I think that is the problem the release notes are talking about.

My current ATM does not present the 0xB7F33C error. It appears that flash was complete, I have no UNKN's in the SVT, and ITSA does not mark the ATM as programming aborted.

I get no GPS data in the EVO (using tool32 I can see that the ATM is getting the GPS data tough), I will check the SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER value.

I think you are much closer, when I check signal quality, I get 'Link Down'. The ATM has 1 (port 0) link down, and the EVO shows 3 Links down. I'm wondering if the issue is the coding on the EVO - could you send me what your 1EF6 and 1F61 NCD files look like?

Thanks!


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You know you could generate NCD for any FA.XML file from Coding-Verification, right?


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

Mashman said:


> I'm on my third, used, ATM. The first two had the 0xB7F33C error. In ISTA they ahowed up as programing aborted, and the slave bootloader, and SWFL's A5 thru A7 showed up as UNKN_00000000_000_000_000. I think that is the problem the release notes are talking about.
> 
> My current ATM does not present the 0xB7F33C error. It appears that flash was complete, I have no UNKN's in the SVT, and ITSA does not mark the ATM as programming aborted.
> 
> ...


check PM


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

hkgans said:


> I'm not with my car right now. However, the last time when I did I had one fault which could not be cleared and it was something like ...33..


I was over worried about the error because I didn't have 0xB7F33C. However the TCB/ATM fault that I couldn't clear was 0x03178A which didn't have any description.


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

2real4u said:


> You know you could generate NCD for any FA.XML file from Coding-Verification, right?


No I didn't - thanks! I was actually creating FA's, VO coding, to create various NCD files. Coding-Verification is MUCH easier, thanks!


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

I may have found my issue.

I have an E93 with retrofitted EVO, AMT, and ZGW. I flash, and program using the ZGW, connecting with the donor VIN. I thought the Enet connection between the ZGW and EVO was good, but it wasn't. I've been connecting to everything over CAN.

I previously had a NBT and TCB retrofitted, and it would work fine even with the ZGW not connected - I would only connect the ZGW when I wanted to flash, or program something. I'm wondering/hoping that for the EVO to create Enet link to the ATM, the EVO needs to have Enet connection to the ZGW.

I'm waiting for some replacement terminals, I should be able to see if this resolves the issue, by this weekend.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I have EVO ID5 with ATM in 2004 E60, no ZGW, FEM or BDC. Only EVO and ATM. Double check your connections. As long as VIN in EVO and ATM matches, you should get assist, connected drive with traffic info and other goodies. Use newtis - dot - info website for schematics. 
Don't forget to set time first and then update services (or steuern_provisioning with Tool32). OABR pins are very gentle - make sure they are crimped correctly and are fully seated in housing.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

2real4u said:


> I have EVO ID5 with ATM in 2004 E60, no ZGW, FEM or BDC. Only EVO and ATM. Double check your connections. As long as VIN in EVO and ATM matches, you should get assist, connected drive with traffic info and other goodies. Use newtis - dot - info website for schematics.
> Don't forget to set time first and then update services (or steuern_provisioning with Tool32). OABR pins are very gentle - make sure they are crimped correctly and are fully seated in housing.


Hi 2real4u,

Tonight I tried again to re-VO code the EVO and ATM but no luck, the IP address still returned 0.0.0.0.

However, I have a new fault (which I forgot to write down again :rofl. It was TCB Unexpected Communication Termination. Then I fired up Rheingold's Calculate Test Plan and chose HeadUnit - connected devices (ABL-DIT-AT6510_CICVB). A list of connected device was shown, and I selected 'Ethernet to telematics control unit' for a test. And the test result was:

*Ethernet connection to telematics control unit was checked.
No fault found. There may have been a loose contact.*

I repeated the test for Ethernet to ZGM/FEM/BDC and no fault found.

Then I went back to Tool32 to check ATM's IP address, it was still 0.0.0.0

So either my Tool32 is outdated or Rheingold version is too old. Or worst, it could be my country code (HONG KONG 8LH) which may not have any connected driver feature.

Have you ever enquire the IP address of the ATM using Tool32 atm.prg status_ip_configuration?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any diagnostics connected to CAN2 in my car - I have EVO ethernet in OBD, that's it, so I can't check the the errors or run PRG jobs for TBX,ZBE3 or ATM and have no need for it - they just work. I may add a diagnostic connector in future, but right now with no gateway to CAN2 in place I cannot read any errors.
Before installing it into a car I had it on bench with CAN2 connected to ICOM - there were no unexpected errors of any kind, but I have not checked the IP of ATM.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

One more thing, my ATM is a 'new' one which I bought from eBay. Could it be the case that this ATM hasn't been activated? Is there any way to 'activate' a virgin ATM? Besides, do I need to register the IMEI/SIM with a phone network provider for it to access the Internet? :dunno:


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

GPS should work without activation. Telematics (everything related to cellular network) need to be activated through dealer.


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

2real4u said:


> I have EVO ID5 with ATM in 2004 E60, no ZGW, FEM or BDC. Only EVO and ATM. Double check your connections. As long as VIN in EVO and ATM matches, you should get assist, connected drive with traffic info and other goodies. Use newtis - dot - info website for schematics.
> Don't forget to set time first and then update services (or steuern_provisioning with Tool32). OABR pins are very gentle - make sure they are crimped correctly and are fully seated in housing.


I ordered some new OABR housings, and some pre-crimped twisted pair ethernet cables - part# 61119374919.

When I went to remove existing wires from the OABR housing, I found one was broken - those OABR connectors are a pain, they are very fragile. The main problem was me, if the connector is not crimped exactly right, they don't slide into the housings very easy, and they are very easy to bend. And being so small, if they are bent, they are basically fatigued to the point of breaking.

I ordered new housings, and plenty of the precrimpted wires to redo all the connections - for anyone ordering the 61119374919 cables, they are only nano-MQS on one end, the other end is MQS.

This evening I will be redoing all the connections, and seeing if that resolves my issues.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

2real4u said:


> GPS should work without activation. Telematics (everything related to cellular network) need to be activated through dealer.


I could confirm that my EVO to ATM ethernet is working as I double checked it using Rheingold headunit - connected device - TCB ethernet checking. When I unplugged EVO to ATM ethernet, it reported connection FAILED, and when I reconnected them it said NO FAULT. Same case when I was using navigation. If I unplug the connection, the GPS Satellite signal was stopped and when I reconnect them, GPS Satellite signal resumed immediately. Though Tool32 ATM.prg still reported 0.0.0.0 ip address.

So now the remaining factor is the activation file that my FSC vendor had sent me. Maybe that file is bad, or maybe a brand new ATM can only be activated by BMW.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

ATM has a BMW SIM card built in. There is no way you could activate it without BMW.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Can someone help me with disabling SOS call system failure after ATM retrofit, the only error I have on ATM is aerial antenna 1 : open circuit, and I can't do telematik disable, because I will lose online services.
So maybe someone know a way just to disable the warning message from kombi.
Thank you.


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> Can someone help me with disabling SOS call system failure after ATM retrofit, the only error I have on ATM is aerial antenna 1 : open circuit, and I can't do telematik disable, because I will lose online services.
> So maybe someone know a way just to disable the warning message from kombi.
> Thank you.


You only have 1 antenna connected? Have you tried coding BACKUP_ANTENNA_DISABLE to active?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

It is disabled, otherway I will had 2 errors on, but I have only one error on antenna 1. I managed to cancel error from kombi.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I managed to cancel SOS error from kombi. CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 - aus , did the job.
Can I ask what command from ATM.prg did you used for geting ATM ip address?
Thank you.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey, just a quick update.

My EVO VIN (original one) is still not matching my donor ATM VIN (I do not want to use any emulator or loose my original VIN) but connecteddrive services are working great (except remote services as I cannot receive the verification code to add the car).

I do not know how but my installator succeded to make my EVO use my original VIN in connected drive services instead of ATM VIN. Now I see my original subscriptions in connecteddrive store even though the ATM VIN is different!

My last problem is this same SOS error. I already tried to add TELD in HO-WORT and code KOMBI with it, then I FDL coded ST_ECAL_ALIVE & ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv in KOMBI, and BACKUP_ANTENNA = nicht_aktiv in ATM. The error still pops every 2-3 weeks. I don't know what triggers it.

larry_bml, where did you find CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 - aus? Is it a value I can set in FDL code of Kombi?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Your connecteddrive services will work as long as your ATM is active. EVO uses signed provisioning using your VIN and ATM is providing the network layer using its own VIN. But any telematic services that depend on SMS would not work. You would also not be able to extend your subscription without having account ownership or matching VINs between EVO and ATM.


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

My car is 2017/7 F36 and it comes with ID6 Magnet Marelli head unit and ATM module. I look at my head unit, It seems I have GPS signal from ATM module as the head unit has a 6 pin OABR connector and there are 3 wires which colors are
Pin 1: Apple Green
Pin 2: White
Pin 3: Black. 

I recently retrofitted NBT EVO and move the 3 pins from Marelli to NBT EVO OABR to get GPS signal. 
Marelli NBT EVO
Pin 1 Pin 2 
Pin 2 Pin 4
Pin 3 Pin 3

After relocated the 3 wires and coded the SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER to Nicht_Aktiv. I get "No Almanac". Seems I get no GPS signal from my ATM module. My head unit has GPS connector but I do not want to use aftermarket GPS receiver. Does anyone know what I need to do to work it out?


----------



## Morfik (Sep 5, 2017)

Good afternoon friends, tell me, please, whether there is an opportunity to add the function "connected drive" on bmw x3 LCI (f25) 2017 year. Car was bought from the dealer with the ATM retrofitted, because it has "SOS" button inside cabin, but without the NBT EVO. The car was upgraded with NBT EVO (not from the dealer). It was a donor device from the broken car. I have everything activated except bmw connected drive. Guys who installed it about a year ago said that it is not possible to activate it, the only opportunity that I was offered was to put the ATM from the car on which this function have been already activated. May be something have changed since than? May be somebody give a clue is it possible now? May be i can code it through E-sys? I can't buy subscription from BMW official web site using my vin code, because i don't have this option from factory. If i try vin from car from which this nbt evo was taken is it gonna work or it is not that simple as it sounds?)) Any help will be appreciated. BMW has sale for connected drive subscription and i really want to use it) Thank you.


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Morfik said:


> Good afternoon friends, tell me, please, whether there is an opportunity to add the function "connected drive" on bmw x3 LCI (f25) 2017 year. Car was bought from the dealer with the ATM retrofitted, because it has "SOS" button inside cabin, but without the NBT EVO. The car was upgraded with NBT EVO (not from the dealer). It was a donor device from the broken car. I have everything activated except bmw connected drive. Guys who installed it about a year ago said that it is not possible to activate it, the only opportunity that I was offered was to put the ATM from the car on which this function have been already activated. May be something have changed since than? May be somebody give a clue is it possible now? May be i can code it through E-sys? I can't buy subscription from BMW official web site using my vin code, because i don't have this option from factory. If i try vin from car from which this nbt evo was taken is it gonna work or it is not that simple as it sounds?)) Any help will be appreciated. BMW has sale for connected drive subscription and i really want to use it) Thank you.


If ur car didn***8217;t come with evo then u shouldn***8217;t have atm ***8220;retrofitted***8221; unless I***8217;m mistaking. Maybe u had a tcb but in order to get connected drive services u need an atm module with current subscription and have that vin match the evo head unit. U can***8217;t change the vin in atm, at least I can***8217;t, heard some Russians can but idk. U have pic of the ***8220;atm***8221; module u have to make sure it is in fact an atm?


----------



## Morfik (Sep 5, 2017)

Jhnblckwood said:


> If ur car didn't come with evo then u shouldn't have atm "retrofitted" unless I'm mistaking. Maybe u had a tcb but in order to get connected drive services u need an atm module with current subscription and have that vin match the evo head unit. U can't change the vin in atm, at least I can't, heard some Russians can but idk. U have pic of the "atm" module u have to make sure it is in fact an atm?


I am sure that it is atm. All new cars comes with atm, besides electrician who was installing EVO confirmed it. I don't have subscription, because car wasn't occupied with evo from the factory. I have talked to one guy from BMW workshop in Moscow and he insured me that they can do it, but I don't want to drive 900 km because of such a trifle. I am looking for way to do it myself or find local specialists.


----------



## littlezhu00 (Sep 2, 2017)

@VitaminXX
If your car have ATM with HU-ENTRY, there will have a small connector in HU-entry, you can modify the wire connect to nbt-EVO oabr port, then FA add vo coding , very work OK !
For China 2018 new car I modify as this ,everthing work fine. you can check the wire from ISTA-D.
Hu-entry small connector --White wire --->EVO OABR PIN 2
Hu-entry small connector --Green wire --->EVO OABR PIN 4
Hu-entry small connector --Transparent color wire --->EVO OABR PIN 8
Then FA add VO: 6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AN,6AP, coding EVO.
Done !


----------



## littlezhu00 (Sep 2, 2017)

@VitaminXX
If your car have ATM with HU-ENTRY, there will have a small connector in HU-entry, you can modify the wire connect to nbt-EVO oabr port, then FA add vo coding , very work OK !
For China 2018 new car I modify as this ,everthing work fine. you can check the wire from ISTA-D.
Hu-entry small connector --White wire --->EVO OABR PIN 2
Hu-entry small connector --Green wire --->EVO OABR PIN 4
Hu-entry small connector --Transparent color wire --->EVO OABR PIN 8
Then FA add VO: 6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AN,6AP, coding EVO.
Done !


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

Morfik said:


> Good afternoon friends, tell me, please, whether there is an opportunity to add the function "connected drive" on bmw x3 LCI (f25) 2017 year. Car was bought from the dealer with the ATM retrofitted, because it has "SOS" button inside cabin, but without the NBT EVO. The car was upgraded with NBT EVO (not from the dealer). It was a donor device from the broken car. I have everything activated except bmw connected drive. Guys who installed it about a year ago said that it is not possible to activate it, the only opportunity that I was offered was to put the ATM from the car on which this function have been already activated. May be something have changed since than? May be somebody give a clue is it possible now? May be i can code it through E-sys? I can't buy subscription from BMW official web site using my vin code, because i don't have this option from factory. If i try vin from car from which this nbt evo was taken is it gonna work or it is not that simple as it sounds?)) Any help will be appreciated. BMW has sale for connected drive subscription and i really want to use it) Thank you.


The issue you have, is that BMW communicates with the ATM by VIN, and to them, your VIN not capable of ConnectedDrive services, so BMW will not allow you the option to provision them. The only way you will get ConnectedDrive services to work with your ATM, is to get BMW to update their database to reflect that you have NBT EVO. If I was you, I would contact BMW, and tell them that their database is wrong, that you have EVO, and you would like to order services. If they ask, tell them that you decided on EVO at the last second, and maybe they will think it was a mistake.

Other than that, your only other option is, as mentioned, is to install an ATM from another car, and then you need to 1) update the VIN and FSC's on your EVO to match that VIN, and 2) install an emulator that allows you to have a VIN in the EVO, different than your actual VIN.


----------



## Morfik (Sep 5, 2017)

Mashman said:


> The issue you have, is that BMW communicates with the ATM by VIN, and to them, your VIN not capable of ConnectedDrive services, so BMW will not allow you the option to provision them. The only way you will get ConnectedDrive services to work with your ATM, is to get BMW to update their database to reflect that you have NBT EVO. If I was you, I would contact BMW, and tell them that their database is wrong, that you have EVO, and you would like to order services. If they ask, tell them that you decided on EVO at the last second, and maybe they will think it was a mistake.
> 
> Other than that, your only other option is, as mentioned, is to install an ATM from another car, and then you need to 1) update the VIN and FSC's on your EVO to match that VIN, and 2) install an emulator that allows you to have a VIN in the EVO, different than your actual VIN.


Thanks for your answer. I think the option with data base error will not succeed)) Besides where can I address my request? To dealer or directly to connected drive service? I couldn't understand one thing why I can't activate this services officially? I have Radio professional installed from the factory instead of EVO. My friend has BMW 3 with the same radio and model year, but with teleservices option activated. He can access his car remotely and etc. I think my ATM is only limited on a software level and only allows me to use SOS button in case of emergency. It is unprofitable to make different versions of atm on my mind. The only question is.... can I activate it officially?


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

*ATM Activation code*

Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I've searched many other places without an answer.

I have an NBT Evo and ATM installed in my car. The Evo has FSCs matching the ATM, which currently has an active subscription. I cannot add my vehicle to my ConnectedDrive account as the activation message never comes through to the vehicle. Everything else works as expected, but the subscription expires in December, and I'd like to add it before then.

There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable people on here, so hoping someone can help. Despite provisioning data being downloaded when I choose "Update BMW Services", is it worth someone on here sending the provisioning data to me, and me injecting it through Tool32? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

JPToadstool said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I've searched many other places without an answer.
> 
> I have an NBT Evo and ATM installed in my car. The Evo has FSCs matching the ATM, which currently has an active subscription. I cannot add my vehicle to my ConnectedDrive account as the activation message never comes through to the vehicle. Everything else works as expected, but the subscription expires in December, and I'd like to add it before then.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable people on here, so hoping someone can help. Despite provisioning data being downloaded when I choose "Update BMW Services", is it worth someone on here sending the provisioning data to me, and me injecting it through Tool32? Thanks for any help!


Did u code the the headunit for the atm? Hook it up to ista and see if it has to b initialized or something?


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

JPToadstool said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I've searched many other places without an answer.
> 
> I have an NBT Evo and ATM installed in my car. The Evo has FSCs matching the ATM, which currently has an active subscription. I cannot add my vehicle to my ConnectedDrive account as the activation message never comes through to the vehicle. Everything else works as expected, but the subscription expires in December, and I'd like to add it before then.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable people on here, so hoping someone can help. Despite provisioning data being downloaded when I choose "Update BMW Services", is it worth someone on here sending the provisioning data to me, and me injecting it through Tool32? Thanks for any help!


Was the donor for the ATM and the EVO the same car? If they are not at the same I-level, I believe you can run into this issue.

Do you have an E-series, or an F-series car?

The provisioning file for EVO is encrypted to the ATM/EVO VIN. So, you can't manipulate the provisioning file, like you can with the original NBT.


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

No, they were different cars, but I believe they are flashed to the same I-Step. I have an E series car, specifically an E46 with a CarSystems adapter. I did read that, it's a shame :-/.

@Jhnblckwood I coded the head unit to include ATM-specific flags as Aktiv. I don't use ISTA, only E-Sys and Tool32. My laptop is low on space, and I generally find these work fine.


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

JPToadstool said:


> No, they were different cars, but I believe they are flashed to the same I-Step. I have an E series car, specifically an E46 with a CarSystems adapter. I did read that, it's a shame ***x1f615;.
> 
> @Jhnblckwood I coded the head unit to include ATM-specific flags as Aktiv. I don't use ISTA, only E-Sys and Tool32. My laptop is low on space, and I generally find these work fine.


I understand esys is great but sometimes u do NEED ista. I did for lci led headlight upgrade plus it***8217;s great for diagnostics jus to make sure everything is set up correct. I would at least give it a shot.


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

JPToadstool said:


> No, they were different cars, but I believe they are flashed to the same I-Step. I have an E series car, specifically an E46 with a CarSystems adapter. I did read that, it's a shame :-/.
> 
> @Jhnblckwood I coded the head unit to include ATM-specific flags as Aktiv. I don't use ISTA, only E-Sys and Tool32. My laptop is low on space, and I generally find these work fine.


The only time I've had this problem was when the VIN of the EVO/FSCs did not match the ATM VIN. I thought I knew the ATM donor VIN, and I got an FSC kit for that VIN, and updated the EVO. I had the same problem you are having, and then realized that the VIN I was told, was not actually the VIN of the ATM donor.

Can you use Tool32, connect to ATM job and 1) see what, if any, errors are associated with the ATM (if the problem is with VIN, you may not see any errors, if it's connecting to the servers, or EVO, you might find a useful error), and 2) read the provisioning data, you should see the ATM VIN in it, to confirm it's using the VIN you think it should be using.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello again , I have a similar problem with my retrofited EVO and ATM on F30: my EVO and ATM are having same VIN, they worked perfectly until 1 month ago when I saw that messages to the car, navi destinations, are not coming anymore. Remote commands are working. I made an update to services and now online apps are missing also. No messages, weather, news etc, but still remote commands working, position working and services are available until 06.2019, and also Connected Drive Store is available into car and can be accessed. Car is added to my account. Tried to update services from car, several times, but no luck. Does anyone have any idea? Or can help me? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Provisioning code comes as a text message/sms from BMW server, it is encoded for specific VIN. To make it appear:
ATM has to have original donor VIN from the car it came from, have active subscription and LTE network connectivity.
EVO has to have FSC and Coding VINs matching ATM. Evo has to be properly connected to ATM. 
EVO has to be coded for ATM.

You need to update subscriptions from EVO. If it does not work, you may need to run provisioning reset from tool32 to reset it to DAS/DPAS (factory settings), or to properly signed and current provisioning file for the VIN.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

All FSC***8217;s and VIN***8217;s are as you said, this combination worked perfectly for 6 months. Can you help me with steps for tool32? Or you can help me remotly? I will be glad to give you a beer


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, please someone help me, I've tried to reset provisioning data from ATM and EVO, but I didn't find any tool32 command for this. Only steuern_provisioning_data I found in both ATM and NBTEVO prgs, but don't know arguments for reseting provisioning data. I tried updateing provision data from EVO, it returns data transfer OK, but it is like it doesn't want to change old provisioning file from EVO.
In this combination of EVO and ATM, system worked perfectly for almost 1 year.
Can someone please help me? I will pay for help.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello 

Today I did this retrofit 
I did as 2real4u described 

I had NBT EVO already retrofitted and atm emulator for gps 
So I look on eBay and found ATM and after a few messages with seller I purchase one from them. 
Then I got new FSC codes for the EVO and programmed it with new vin from ATM.
And today it arrived 
I wired it up and check with esys that I was ok and that the vin was correct.
Then I started the car and update services. 
And bingo everything works great 
Then I started app added vin and asked for code. 
The code came in a few minuets and punch it in and bingo it’s activated 



Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

*Solution*

I finally found the solution to my problem. I had all FSCs correct, they matched the ATM VIN number as well. Tool32 jobs to reset the provisioning also did not resolve it. It was seemingly unsolvable without access to the backend.

It turns out that the coding file contains a calculated value for the VIN stored within the .ncd file as "longvin", which is in hexadecimal form. The only way I could find that changed this VIN was by creating a TAL with cdDeploy for the coding file. Any previously created .ncd file wrote the old VIN back to the HU, as did right clicking the HU and choosing "Code", and therefore did not work. Once the new coding file was deployed, I could FDL edit as much as I liked.


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

I have also retrofit atm everything works for me included remote service but I do not see level fuel, door status (open or closed) real km etc ... do you know how to make this work?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello do anybody have any idea on this

I can't access the app in NBT









Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

This has nothing to do with ATM. The app is on the phone. It communicates with headunit over bluetooth or USB cable. Start with troubleshooting your phone.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

I have done that and tried with a different phone and still the same 

Maybe there is some coding that need to be done 



Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

2real4u said:


> This has nothing to do with ATM. The app is on the phone. It communicates with headunit over bluetooth or USB cable. Start with troubleshooting your phone.


I tried to send you a pm but you inbox is full 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

Raymnd said:


> I have done that and tried with a different phone and still the same
> 
> Maybe there is some coding that need to be done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


I have this same issue. Was your head unit destined for a BMW, or possibly a Mini without an optical drive? I flashed mine with the FA of a Mini, and then FDL coded everything else. Was considering flashing with a BMW i FA and seeing if this works, as they have Evos without an optical drive as well.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello 

The EVO came from a X5 
The “old app” works as I should 
But if I remember correct it use to work 
I am thinking of VO code it and see but I am a bit unsure of what car in FA to use F13? Does that work?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you using new Connected Drive app? NBT app is different from EVO app.


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

I am using this version, which I believe is correct:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bmw-connected/id1087277146?mt=8

All other smartphone apps work as expected, even the BMW Calendar which goes through the app. It's just the connected app that gives the X symbol and I can't launch it.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello 
I am the latest app 
The same app that I can lock/unlock the car with

And the app shows up in evo butt with a x

Also is don't show in app when the car is driving

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I am using an Android phone. It does work with EVO ID6 for me.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok does it also show in app when the car is running?

Mine update almost like I should if I open a door and close and lock it it updates but if I start the car and drive it doesn’t update before I have stopped the car lock it then open it and lock it again then it update?
Also nothing is showing in app when the car is running 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

I have same problem, it comes out in app Connected d nbt evo, they told me that it was because there was that option deactivated in bmw server, but I do not know if it is correct or not. I also have another problem and is that the connected application does not tell me status of the car (open or closed) km total, km fuel, but if you tell me the location, horn, lights lights, opens and closes .... what can I do ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Today I connected a android phone to my car and the app worked like I should and when I disconnected that and connected my iPhone back it worked also like it should 
But after a little while it stop and the X was back???


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Think i found a sollution on an other forum to get the atm to work oem with your vin. If you have an nbt with a tcb module you can get the tcb module take it apart and take out the sim chip (withc contains your emeinr) then buy a used atm modul take out that sim chip and chang it with yours.

So then you have an atm module with your emeinr in it so then it everything should work


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Raymnd said:


> Today I connected a android phone to my car and the app worked like I should and when I disconnected that and connected my iPhone back it worked also like it should
> But after a little while it stop and the X was back???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Same problem, android is ok, iphone no ok, and no status car in app android and iphone

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Deneyer said:


> Think i found a sollution on an other forum to get the atm to work oem with your vin. If you have an nbt with a tcb module you can get the tcb module take it apart and take out the sim chip (withc contains your emeinr) then buy a used atm modul take out that sim chip and chang it with yours.
> 
> So then you have an atm module with your emeinr in it so then it everything should work


Same problem, android is ok, iphone no ok, and no status car in app android and iphone

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

r0b3r said:


> Same problem, android is ok, iphone no ok, and no status car in app android and iphone
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


What has this to do with what i just said???? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Deneyer said:


> What has this to do with what i just said???? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


it was not for you

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

I am still having the issue others have listed with the X on the ConnectedDrive app. I have tried lots of different coding options to no avail. Could someone with the connected app working correctly send me their ncd file please?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

No


----------



## vilord (Jan 7, 2019)

Okay thanks. I grabbed another ATM from a vehicle with a known VIN.
Next I will need to virginize the evo and load new FSC codes onto it.
I've done a bunch of searching for this... has anyone seen a pdf or steps? I'm guessing I'll have to dive into tool32 in addition to e-sys...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

sylphide said:


> I ended coding cc_Aktivierung_5=aus and SOS error never came back. Only consequence is that this option has disabled the low fuel level warning. Everything else works fine.
> 
> I tried to search X3 main and backup antennas (to replace mine as it may be the source of the error) but it is the same reference as X1! Maybe I missed something..


I am in the same boat. Will try CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 today. Were you able to get the connecteddrive verification message?


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

sahiljain22 said:


> I am in the same boat. Will try CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 today. Were you able to get the connecteddrive verification message?


If you want to hide the SOS error for good, just set CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 = FF FF FF FF FF F7 FF FF in Kombi. Everything else is not impacted.

My connected drive services are all working except remote control and messages. Even though I have a different ATM donor VIN, connected drive are using my original VIN without any amulator.

Do you also have random issues with GPS signal? For me it works 1-2 months and then GPS signal is lost after starting the car. I need to drive at least 1 hour to get the position back correctly on the map.


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

sylphide said:


> sahiljain22 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat. Will try CC_AKTIVERUNG_5 today. Were you able to get the connecteddrive verification message?
> ...


thanks, yes sos is gone now. no gps issues for me yet. i don***8217;t get a confirmation message with either donor or vehicle vin so will ask around more.


----------



## MisterFanatic (Oct 1, 2019)

I have similar problem to yours, in my car was stolen ATM module. I bought new one (from F20) with known VIN. What are the next steps to code it to my car F25? I have SOS error. 
Any advice welcomed.


----------



## MisterFanatic (Oct 1, 2019)

I have similar problem to yours, in my car was stolen ATM module. I bought new one (from F20) with known VIN. What are the next steps to code it to my car F25? I have SOS error. 
Any advice welcomed.


----------



## Bubblebeard2011 (Aug 30, 2016)

MisterFanatic said:


> I have similar problem to yours, in my car was stolen ATM module. I bought new one (from F20) with known VIN. What are the next steps to code it to my car F25? I have SOS error.
> Any advice welcomed.


Message me 
Ill sort it for you


----------



## igorko82 (Oct 3, 2019)

hello! please help to extract the donor VIN of the ATM. In e-sys, near the block name is [yyyyyyy]. the cafd file is broken. I need to get donors VIN before coding module with new cafd


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

igorko82 said:


> hello! please help to extract the donor VIN of the ATM. In e-sys, near the block name is [yyyyyyy]. the cafd file is broken. I need to get donors VIN before coding module with new cafd


You can try with Tool32 to read the vin, but not sure of this works for ATM ecu. Never tried it with ATM.


----------



## igorko82 (Oct 3, 2019)

phamaker said:


> You can try with Tool32 to read the VIN, but not sure of this works for ATM ecu. Never tried it with ATM.


Tool32 shows the same. But I solved it buying another ATM with known VIN.

And now I got another problem: My EVO is coded with my original VIN with FSC codes, the ATM has his donor VIN and it works (I have RTTI, Online services) but until the car goes to sleep, after sleep I'm getting SOS error, when connection with esys i see the cafd of ATM is CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255. and if I code it with normal cafd with donor VIN it works fine until the car is go to sleep.

Does anyone know what is a problem?


----------



## MisterFanatic (Oct 1, 2019)

You have to flash this ECU to fully run ATM.



igorko82 said:


> phamaker said:
> 
> 
> > You can try with Tool32 to read the VIN, but not sure of this works for ATM ecu. Never tried it with ATM.
> ...


----------



## igorko82 (Oct 3, 2019)

MisterFanatic said:


> You have to flash this ECU to fully run ATM.


You mean full flash of the ATM ecu, not just code with new cafd?


----------



## MisterFanatic (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, it was solution in my similar situation.


igorko82 said:


> MisterFanatic said:
> 
> 
> > You have to flash this ECU to fully run ATM.
> ...


----------



## volc (May 8, 2019)

Mashman said:


> The point of the ATM is to communicate with BMW servers. When this communication occurs, it's not like a phone call, it's like a text message. So, when you send a request to BMW, the request includes the VIN of the ATM. BMW gets the request, processes it, and then uses the VIN to look up the SIM to send the response to.
> 
> So, since you want the response to come back to the ATM (SIM) in your car, the request sent to BMW has to use the VIN that matches that SIM in BMW's database. So, you can not change the VIN in the ATM, and have services work.
> 
> ...


What about trying to replace SIM in donor's ATM with one from the original TCB? Is this possible?

Then the original VIN in BMW's central database will match also original SIM number.

It could work when SIM can be physically moved from one module to other and TCB/ATM are communicating with BMW's central database using the same protocol.


----------



## Shakall (Jun 4, 2017)

Can someone said me how i can change the atm White in the Roof or have a doo it you self so i can make it. My atm is damaged.


----------



## stecom90 (Mar 21, 2013)

Shakall said:


> Can someone said me how i can change the atm White in the Roof or have a doo it you self so i can make it. My atm is damaged.


Hi, you can find the procedure on newtis.info


----------



## Shakall (Jun 4, 2017)

stecom90 said:


> Hi, you can find the procedure on newtis.info


Oh thank you this is a Work for 1 Day :yikes: hahahah ok i must look for it.

Ahmm i found the white one in the roof is there one more on the left side in the trunk ?


----------



## wesleyredhat (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi, good night! sorry for bothering.
My car f30 14/14 cluster 6wa and retrofit EVO - ATM with emulator, all online and remote services worked!
I put a new 6wb cluster and the remote services stopped working.
I do not receive the verification code to activate in the app.
can you help me with any tips?
I am from Brazil, I am not unable to solve.
Help me, please !
Obs.: I installed the 6wa cluster again and the remote service did not work again.


----------



## Uli_G (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello. 
I have problem with my retrofitted ATM module. I have injected cafd by accident with my original vin number and now cant take it back. Even when I***8217;m trying to flash it I cant inject new cafd with donor vin, still get error ***8222;writedatabyidentifyier***8221;
Can it be becauce can filter is installed? Or is there some special way to change back vin in atm module?
Appriate for any help.


----------



## Uli_G (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello. 
I have problem with my retrofitted ATM module. I have injected cafd by accident with my original vin number and now cant take it back. Even when I’m trying to flash it I cant inject new cafd with donor vin, still get error „writedatabyidentifyier”
Can it be becauce can filter is installed? Or is there some special way to change back vin in atm module?
Appriate for any help.


----------



## ztomov (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello,

I am going to retrofit HU_NBT2 with ATM and emulator (can filter). HU and ATM has same VIN. My car is F30 LCI 2015 with factory fitted Navigation Business.

Can you please tell me, what is the correct procedure to follow in terms of coding?

I searched a lot, however I am not quite sure about following:

- VO coding should be performed, change 606 to 609, change 6NK to 6NS

I already have options: 6ACA,6AEA,6AKA,6AMA,6ANA,6APA

To perform VO coding I should: Select '"Coding" tile, Read FA, Save, Edit - navigate to SALAPA element and change the options. Should I change build date? My car's date (08/2015) is applicable for NBT EVO, but not for NBT2 (which is used in F30 since 2016)? If I need to change build date - what should I do?
Also during that procedure I should not change VIN in FA with donor's VIN, but rather keep my own one.

Following FA save, I should Click on the “VCM” tile, load the saved FA file, right-click on FA and Calculate FP, select the “VCM Master” tab and click on the “Write FA FP” button. This should save new FA in car.

Following FA change, what is the procedure - can you please explain? Is coding required for NBT2 / KOMBI / ATM to talk to each other? When coding NBT2 / ATM - I guess I have to use the donor car's VIN? If so - how is this done?


----------



## sb2002 (May 11, 2018)

Hi all. I realize this is an older thread, but I'm working on an ATM retrofit and have one question. I have retrofit an ATM from a 2019 Mini into my 2017 F56 Mini, which already had an NBT Evo retrofit. All services are now working as they should.

My only question is if anyone has overcome the sleep issue people have when using a CAN filter for the retrofit, which makes remote services stop working after the car goes to sleep.

I've read one person say they just hooked the CAN filter up to constant power and it worked, but I'm not sure if that's been agreed upon as a good solution or if that will cause too much battery drain or if it will even work at all.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

sb2002 said:


> Hi all. I realize this is an older thread, but I'm working on an ATM retrofit and have one question. I have retrofit an ATM from a 2019 Mini into my 2017 F56 Mini, which already had an NBT Evo retrofit. All services are now working as they should.
> 
> My only question is if anyone has overcome the sleep issue people have when using a CAN filter for the retrofit, which makes remote services stop working after the car goes to sleep.
> 
> ...


I guess it is working solution


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

ahmedmph said:


> I guess it is working solution


It is working 100%, I did it on my F30 2012 when I retrofited evo with atm. About battery drain I don’t know what to say, I was using my own made emulator witch was tacking few milliamps, so nothing visible.


----------



## sb2002 (May 11, 2018)

larry_bml said:


> It is working 100%, I did it on my F30 2012 when I retrofited evo with atm. About battery drain I don’t know what to say, I was using my own made emulator witch was tacking few milliamps, so nothing visible.


Thanks. I finally tried this on my car and it resolved the problem and I've noticed no negative impact on my car's battery.


----------



## temerecs (10 mo ago)

Помогите с вопросом, rtti работает в моей машине по модулю ANM, но нигде не вижу VIN донора. Положение также везде показывает мой VIN. Где еще я могу увидеть. Может быть, он был изменен через протокол ssh?


----------

